# Phoenix, the fire bird!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Took photos down.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Why???????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

why? he was so cute in them , i didnt have a chance to comment when i looked earlier phone rang and i got side tracked lol. that orange is going to look great once he grows into it


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

What happened??


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

took down photos


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Fire dog!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice thats what i thought when i seen nizmo post those colors they are sooo bright and easy to see thought would even suit someone who jogs alot, bright color for cars to see  .Good luck at your 1st session hope your bringing someone who can take pictures of you guys in action.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg, she is beautiful!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Fire dog!


Yessir! 



angelbaby said:


> nice thats what i thought when i seen nizmo post those colors they are sooo bright and easy to see thought would even suit someone who jogs alot, bright color for cars to see  .Good luck at your 1st session hope your bringing someone who can take pictures of you guys in action.


He never posted mine up.  I got my collars the start of July and I never pay attention to the color combos so maybe he had that collar already and I just never noticed it? lol. anyways..I am bringing someone with to take photos and video her. 



MamaTank said:


> Omg, she is beautiful!


thank you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh lol that color combo was on the last thread he made of the " color sale " he just did , maybe you gave him a good idea might be the new hot thing .... loving all the new bright colors you dont see in the petstores like this.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, me too! I want to see baby blue with lavender stripe.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a looker!I'm gonna be keeping an eye out on how this little gal matures!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good looking dog. Will look nice in that collar too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is sooo cute! Oh my goodness


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you guys.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh how I miss my Fire bird, my Phoenix, he was my very best friend. I love her name and her color, good luck with the SCH trials


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you. I honestly can't wait for October to hurry the heck up and get here!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

How is she getting along with Bogart, Riley, and Taz?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't know. None of them are around each other and I am not going to risk anyone of my dogs getting hurt because I wanted them to make nice. it just isn't a risk I am willing to take.


----------

